# Incorrect answer for the drag power?



## xuhq (Oct 26, 2010)

A 150 lbm cartop carrier measures 51 in long by 35 in wide by 18 in high. If a 3000 lbm car is driven at 65 mph into a 10 mph headwind, the added net motor power required when the carrier is used is most nearly

a. 5.9 hp

b. 13 hp

c. 15 hp

d. 36 hp

Cd=1.18,

Fd=Cd*A*rou*v^2=1.18*(35/12)*(18/12)*0.075*((65+10)*5280/3600)^2/2/32.2=72.75lbf

Power=Fd*v=72.75*65*5280/3600/550=12.6 hp

Therefore, the answer should be b. However, the answer given in the book used the relative speed (65+10) for the v,

not the absolute speed, which I believe is incorrect.

If you redo and let the car stop, the headwind is still there that will give you nonzero power. That is a simple way to prove that the answer given in the book is incorrect.

Do I miss anything?


----------



## navyasw02 (Oct 26, 2010)

What answer was given in the book? I worked the same problem and used the 65+10 to account for the headwind.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 26, 2010)

The headwind does increase the drag.


----------



## Sschell (Oct 26, 2010)

xuhq said:


> If you redo and let the car stop, the headwind is still there that will give you nonzero power. That is a simple way to prove that the answer given in the book is incorrect.
> Do I miss anything?


If there is nothing to resist this force, the car will move backwards...


----------



## Relvinim (Oct 26, 2010)

Why wouldn't you account for the headwind? Try riding a bike in a headwind...your heartrate will increase dramatically and so will your power output.


----------



## xuhq (Oct 26, 2010)

We need to account for the headwind to calculate the drag force (as shown in my first post). However, I don't think you should account for it for the speed you use to calculate power. A stopped car will not need to do any work against the windhead to keep stopped.

Power=F*V, where V should be absolute velocity.



Relvinim said:


> Why wouldn't you account for the headwind? Try riding a bike in a headwind...your heartrate will increase dramatically and so will your power output.


----------



## Sschell (Oct 26, 2010)

xuhq said:


> A stopped car will not need to do any work against the windhead to keep stopped.


totally incorrect.



xuhq said:


> Power=F*V, where V should be absolute velocity.


absolute velocity (in this case) *MUST* include wind speed.


----------



## Sschell (Oct 26, 2010)

Drag power?


----------

